# My own recordings



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I made some ambient drone projet, that is inspired by avant-classical, there is some Tavener and Arvo Part influence in there while the two other pieces are heavy drones reminescent of early swans (in heavyness) and it has merzbow-ian overtone(Noisy).

My friend is re-recording the material, he is a Professional musician, he is re-mastering re-writhing my materia , re-mix and rehash the thing.The thing is instrumental semi orchestral.

The drone may drive someone mad because they are endless kilometric(think earth 2) and repetitive, some might find it annoying.

So im waiting for the product, it's gonna be prettier, i said to my friend let's make a colaboration and voila its gonna be a no web release, a cd-r release, if its decent i will released it has an actual cd.

But this said i dont consider myself a musician in the strict sense but an audiophile, since i lisen to so mutch music in my life , my purpose was to make my own at least one recording, will see if i do more in the future.

That about it :tiphat:


----------

